
We’re not leaving this bar til we’ve got such a great idea that I can’t sack you - bloke_zero
https://medium.com/storythings-ltd/we-re-not-leaving-this-bar-until-we-ve-come-up-with-such-a-great-idea-that-i-can-t-sack-you-b12ddfd53fa8#.relt72qwc
======
Uhhrrr
The video of Foinavon winning he links
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ_JCOgHE2U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ_JCOgHE2U))
was surprisingly thrilling. Almost every other horse goes down and Foinavon
leaps ahead - but a couple horses nearly catch up by the end of the race.

Definitely an example of 44th mover advantage.

~~~
jsmeaton
We call that a Bradbury in Australia ;)
[http://youtu.be/tYUjmEH9NNk](http://youtu.be/tYUjmEH9NNk)

Not quite as thrilling to watch, but amusing all the same.

------
striking
The last couple of paragraphs were such fertile ground for being expanded
upon. This was a great piece, and I really hope we get to hear that piece as
well.

------
Roritharr
I really like this person's career path, as it should be an example to
everyone who thinks they need external validation to do a certain profession.

